
SpaceX has flown its third “flight proven” rocket - jseliger
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/10/wednesday-launch-attempt-could-validate-spacexs-flight-proven-rockets/
======
atcole
I know we will probably never get to see this (or at least not in the near
future) but I would love to see the cost to reuse.

